# Ethernet Port on PC - no light!



## theGibbler (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi-

I just got a new Acer X1200 pc a couple weeks ago. When I connected the cable modem directly to the computer, the internet was working fine. However, because I have two computers, I installed a linksys router. At this point, the new computer was getting no connection the internet. I, then connected the pc directly to the modem (as in the beginning), but it did not work either (when it had before). Checking the back of the pc tower, I see that when the ethernet cable is plugged into the port, no green light (or any light) shows.

I checked under device manager and saw that there was an Ethernet Controller listed under "Other devices" with a yellow exclamation point icon. Properties showed that there were no drivers installed. (There was also no "Network adapters" listed in device manager).

I also tried pinging through command prompt but (ping 4.2.2.1) but received an error code 1231.

Finally, I just did a system restore, and saw that under device manager, a network adapter does show (and properties show it to be working properly). There is also no Ethernet Controller listed under an "Other device" listing.

However, the internet is still not working and the back of the pc still shows no light when an ethernet cable is plugged into the ethernet port.

Is the device just plain dead? I find this hard to believe since the computer was bought only two weeks ago -- at least I hope it's not dead. The internet was also working just fine the first couple days.

Any suggestions? :4-dontkno


P.S. the OS is Windows Vista Home Premium

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the symptoms are that the NIC has died. I'd reload the latest network drivers and try again. You do realize that you MUST power cycle the modem whenever you change the attached device or computer, right?


----------

